# Chatspeak



## domwal

Hey. Do you know if this is Italian? If it is, can you tell me what it means? The message is below. Thanks.


k bebaia 8elo na se GNORISO!!!!!! EISAI K GAMO!!!! mono steile m to msn sou k 8a ta poume apo ekei... filia kauta....


----------



## Evito

It seems Greek.


----------



## Dudu678

Greek or not, that's definitely not Italian.

Sorry.


----------



## domwal

thank you for the reply


----------



## ireney

domwal said:


> Hey. Do you know if this is Italian? If it is, can you tell me what it means? The message is below. Thanks.
> 
> 
> k bebaia 8elo na se GNORISO!!!!!! EISAI K GAMO!!!! mono steile m to msn sou k 8a ta poume apo ekei... filia kauta....




It is Greek. It's chatspeak. It means "Of course I want to MEET YOU (get to know you)!!!!!! You are F**ing Great (this one means "You are great" but using a vulgar word)!!! Just send me your MSN and we'll talk [from] there ... hot kisses


----------



## domwal

Thank you very much


----------



## Billopoulos

Greeklish, it's a usual way for communicating via Internet amongst Greek ppl


----------



## ireney

Billopoule that goes beyond Greeklish since it is possible to keep a semblance of correct spelling even when using Greeklish. When we have "k" and "m" and no capitalisation we enter the turbulent waters of chatspeak 

(Whether it is possible to use Greek characters when you actually know Greek to write Greek instead of Greeklish given the current technology and how easy it is to install the Greek keyobard even if it is not _already installed_ is another matter altogether  )


----------

